# Costco has 24 qt disk bottom stainless stockpots $50



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I was at Costco today and they had Tramontina 24 qt stockpots with tri-ply disk bottoms for 50 dollars. Induction capable and a stainless steel lid.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

On line?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Online it's $60 delivered, which ain't bad.

http://www.costco.com/Tramontina-Pr...teel-Covered-Stock-Pot.product.100143865.html


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Well I am in luck..I am helping a friend with their goats and she heads to anchorage each work week and there is a Costco there. She might even get one as she does cheese to.:banana:

Thanks


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Do you have to have a membership to buy online? Never mind. You do. Oh well.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Walmart has the 22 qt. with a glass lid for $60 with free shipping. 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tramontina-Style-22-Quart-Covered-Stockpot/19581118


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Calico Katie said:


> Walmart has the 22 qt. with a glass lid for $60 with free shipping.
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tramontina-Style-22-Quart-Covered-Stockpot/19581118


Cool! Thank you!


----------

